# Greg's south side raceway results



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

4.5 inch FCR
Kerry. 109
Jon. 108
Darrell. 106
GregG. 105
Andrew 105
Corky. 104
Russ. 101
Bruce. 97
Bart. 93

Retro F1
Kerry. 114
Jon. 110
Greg G. 107
Russ. 106
Bruce. 103
Darrell. 100
Corky. 97
Bart. 96
Andrew. 94

4inch flexi
Darrell. 132
Greg G. 131
Kerry. 127
Russ. 126
Jon. 125
Bruce. 118
Andrew. 116
Bart. 109
Corky. 104


----------

